# Sexing Blue Rams (pic inside)



## bsmith (May 6, 2005)

here is one pic now, i think it is a male, the other doesnt have the black spot or as much color, i dont know if that is because it is a female or this is the dominant male, i'll get another pic in a minute..


----------



## bsmith (May 6, 2005)

pic with both..


----------



## Ownager2004 (Apr 4, 2005)

If i remember correctly the best way to sex rams is by looking at their dorsal fin. If the dorsal fins are noticeably different then there is a good chance that you have a male and a female.


----------



## bsmith (May 6, 2005)

seems like it in that pic, one looks longer than the other.. but when i just looked in the tank they look to be the same ! they chase a little, but nothing well noticing, they seem to always be together and always moving around but not violent.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Hard to tell from the blurry pics, but I would say you have 2 males.


----------



## awesome kid (Jun 10, 2005)

i think that in the second pic that there is 1 male 1 female (male on bottom)


----------



## Lisachromis (Jan 19, 2005)

I think it's two males myself. A female will often have a lot of blue reflective spots on the scales in the dark blotch. Males will have only a few.


----------



## Yankee boy (Jun 5, 2005)

I believe i ts 2 males myself.


----------



## euRasian32 (May 19, 2005)

I got this from wetwebmedia.com

SEXING RAMS
How can I determine sex? I have one but want to get a mate.
< Rams are different from many other dwarf cichlids in that they are not sexually dimorphic like the Apistos and Nannacaras. I discovered this little technique years ago that seems very reliable. 
First of all males are slightly larger than the females. The forehead is a little broader on the males too. Females that are mature may have a rosy pink area on their belly. Males fins are slightly longer than the females. 
Take a very close look at the black spot located on the side of the fish with a flashlight. On most males they have numerous blue scales on the side of the fish except over the black spot. Females on the other hand have larger more pronounced scales in and around this black spot. Sometimes they are slightly different colors too. 
Check out any good dwarf cichlid book at the LFS that shows a breeding pair of rams and you to will soon see the difference. Sometimes all the fish in the tank are the same sex. If you rams were imported from Asia then they may have artificially enhanced longer fins too. This is one of my favorite all time fish. Good luck.-Chuck>


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

euRasian32 said:


> I got this from wetwebmedia.com
> 
> SEXING RAMS
> How can I determine sex? I have one but want to get a mate.
> ...


Sounds like Lisa's "voice" is echoing! lol


----------



## Lisachromis (Jan 19, 2005)

Lol!


----------



## cucci67 (Aug 3, 2005)

I once had a male blue ram. Its dorsal fin was pointed way up in the back (like an nch high point).


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I was told the second ray of the dorsal is elongated in males. Looks like a pair to me, but I'm not very good at it.


----------



## Sin (Jul 29, 2005)

after a couple months if they arnt over breed lines the dorsal spike should very apparent on a male. a female wont have a high spike at all. sometimes this isnt even possable because they get breed for color and the spike is forgotten. then end up looking the same.


----------



## Fish Friend (Sep 10, 2005)

i think you have 2 male rams, they look good by the way


----------

